# مشاريع صغيرة لمن يريد التحرر من الوظيفة



## ي عمرو (19 مايو 2007)

:1: :1: :1: احببت ان افتح الباب لمن لديه فكرة مشروع في هدا المجال و شكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 مايو 2007)

*نحب بأفكارك .*

فكرة رائعة جدا . 

ابدأ انت ليكون حافزا لنا .:81: 

واهلأ وسهلأ بك في قسم الهندسة الطبية .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## wika (22 مايو 2007)

أظن أكيد طبعا مركز صيانة صغير للأجهزة فى العيادات المحلية ربما يكون من أول المشروعات

وأيضا مشروع حضانات للأطفال 


هذا مكسبة جيد جدا ولكن أظن انه يحتاج مصاريف كبيرة وتجهيزات كثيرة


----------



## eng_faris (23 مايو 2007)

الله يعطيك على قد نيتك ..............
بتعرف انك حطيت اقتراح ولا احسن 
ولا كانت خاطره على بالي رغم انو المراكز الصحيه اكثر من المطاعم (للمبالغه) في المدينه الي انا عايش فيها
جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الاقتراح


----------



## فاروق سعيد (24 مايو 2007)

و الله فكره


----------



## محمد محمد عمار (26 مايو 2007)

*wa7da wa7da*

:12: walahy ya gama3a ana ra2ey enna nebda2 3la adena el awel we nefta7 werash siana


----------



## Saber Rizk (27 مايو 2007)

*تدريب شباب الخريجين*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جميل جداً .. أن يكون هدفنا هو تنمية مجتمعاتنا .. فلن يرتقي مجتمعنا إلا بأيدينا .. وهذا اقتراح ممتاز لطرح الأفكار والمشاريع للتنفيذ .. وفي الحقيقة أنني توليت فكرة .. وأنفذها بالفعل, وأرجو من الجميع المشاركة معي , وهي تأهيل وتدريب شباب الخريجين , وتصميم وتصنيع الأجهزة التدريبية التي تحقق هذا الهدف .. وأتمنى المشاركة والدعم من الجميع ..ولأهمية هذا الموضوع بالنسبة لنا .. أذكركم بحديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (إذا مات ابن أدم إنقطع عمله من الدنيا إلا من ثلاث * صدقة جارية * وعلم ينتفع به * وولد صالح يدعو له) .. ونحن بهذه الفكرة نحقق هؤلاء الثلاثة معاً .. لأننا نفيد أبناء وطننا, ونعلمهم العلم النافع, وأكيد من تتحقق له الاستفادة سوف يدعو لنا بالخير
ويمكن الاطلاع على بعض أجهزة التدريب العملي الهندسي والدورات التدريبية .. ونقبل المقترحات والتصميمات والتصنيع للأجهزة التعليمية .. ويمكننا أيضاً تنفيذ الدورات التدريبية المقترحة
www.ues-egypt.com .. وللاستفسار (مهندس استشاري : صابر رزق 20124427930 + ) .. وفقكم الله


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 مايو 2007)

الأخ صابر رزق .

تحية طيبة .

نرحب بك اجمل ترحيب . ونشكر مبادرتك السخية في تحقيق الهدف المنشود في تدريب وتطوير كادر

الهندسة الطبية من خلال تأهيل وتدريب العناصر الشابة في هذا المجال وتقديم العون لهم .

ونأمل بنشر ما يتيسر لديكم من اعمال في قسم الهندسة الطبية اولا لفائدة اللأعضاء خارج جمهورية 

مصر وثانيا للتعرف على منجزاتكم مع جزيل الشكر .

البغدادي


----------

